# error 8602 auxilliary device failure



## Viccy (Aug 17, 2001)

just received a used computer; no os on it; so was installing windows 98 SE, but the installation stalled out and would not finish. Now when I boot the computer, it tries to boot, but fails and gives me an error 8602 - auxilliary device failure and won't go any further. How can I get to a C prompt to format and start over? I've tried holding down the control key; tapping f-9; and hitting f2, which it says is how to enter setup


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi Viccy,
Well, all I could find about auxiliary error 8602 is this is an external mouse error.

Well, will update you on this soon....


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

Please let us know whether you are having problems with your mouse.


----------



## Viccy (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks for your help. I am embarassed to say that I had the mouse and keyboard reversed. Also, the computer was very slow to come up from the splash screen, but it finally did and I ran fdisk/ formatted the hard drive and re-installed the os and it seems to be working fine--other than being slow on bootup


----------



## jerricho (Dec 21, 2001)

No problem...Good Luck


----------

